# Vodafone Share Certs



## smitty1960 (2 Feb 2011)

I sold my Vodafone shares in Nov. 2010.I originally had 160 shares.Then in 2006 this was reduced to 140 through a 'Rights Issue' I think.
I have no recollection or evidence of receiving a share cert for 140 shares.
My brother and friend are in the same boat.
Coincidence? I think not.
Is anybody out there in the same situation?
There is a charge of £35 for a replacement cert.
I have contacted Computershare and am waiting a reply.
Regards,
DJ.


----------



## Billo (2 Feb 2011)

If you sold your shares in Nov 10 how could you have a share cert now or why would you want one ? The shares are sold. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## JoeB (2 Feb 2011)

My sister had to use a solicitor to sell some Vodafone shares due to the difficulty involved. It's taken the solicitor months to do so, and she had to pay the 35 pounds for a replacement cert.

It's a shambles.


----------



## fender (2 Feb 2011)

Compushare are a disaster to deal with. They are incompetent, impolite and impersonal. I am having difficulty getting an original cert and feel like giving up but I am executor of a will and I cant.


----------



## Greta (3 Feb 2011)

I remember that some years ago the number of my Vodafone shares was reduced, I was sent a cheque for the difference and a new share certificate with the instruction to destroy the old ones.
The same for my husband. He sold his Vodafone shares since with no difficulty whatsoever. He needed his shares certificates of course.

I still have my shares and certificates.


----------



## smitty1960 (3 Feb 2011)

To sell my shares I was told by Computershare I needed to send them my cert which I never received.The deal was done by paying £35 for a new cert and at the same time putting a 'Sell" order in.
As I said I have no recollection/evidence of receiving a new cert for a reduced number of shares.It seems I am not the only one out there.
I will let you all know of Computershares' reply to my query.


----------



## JoeB (3 Feb 2011)

I will look for my cert.. I have all the letters I've ever received from Vodafone, in a big folder.. so if I got the certs they'll be in there.


The people who did sucessfully sell.. did you do this online? Is there a number or something on the certs which allow this?

Or did you have to send the cert off to someone?


Smitty.
Did you sell online?, and apply for the new cert and put your sell order etc online as well? Or did you need to post things off to people? Would you mind giving a little more detail as to how you sold without the certs? I've been trying to find out how to sell Vodafone shares for months.


----------



## Greta (3 Feb 2011)

Joe, we live in the UK, so my husband sold his shares through a UK-based firm that provides share dealing services, amongst other things. He took advantage of their offer to sell his shares for free and re-invest the proceeds with them, so it wasn't done online, he had to fill in a paper form and attach the certificates as well. So we didn't deal with Computershare directly.


----------



## smitty1960 (4 Feb 2011)

Joe,
Initially I contacted Computershare online to sell my shares.You must register with them first. Put your reference number in when prompted and you'll see your shareholding. They asked me to send them my share cert. I sent them what I thought was my cert as it was the only paper that had all the details on it. But it was the original one and not valid. As I did'nt have the re-issued one (I thought I'd lost it) to complete the deal I had to pay £35 for another one. I had to do this over the phone. I never actually received the re-issued cert because it was used immediately to complete the transaction. I'm still waiting a reply from Computershare.


----------



## stwome01 (8 May 2012)

Sorry for resurrecting this post but I am in the same boat. 

I went to sell my shares recently. I sent them the share certificate only to be told that it was the old one and that I would have to pay £40 for a replacement cert. I always file away my financal correspondence carefully but there no sign of a new certificate. As well as the £40 replacement fee there was also an additional £26 if I want to avoid having to get a A rated Bank or Insurance company to signed a idemity form? Is this usual. Does Ireland have any A rated financal company any more? Is there any way I can avoid these crazy fees?

Thanks, 
Seán.


----------

